# Poppy kid today!!!! YAY!!!



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Poppy had her kids today and she had a buck and a DOE!!!! She was smelling pretty bucky so I was concerned! LOL :wahoo: 

Here they are..... in all there soaking wet glory!  

The doe is named Faint-Hearted Ranch Dippin Dots (black and white) and the buck is Faint-Hearted Ranch Rocky Road. (chocolate and white)

Both have bright blue eyes.


----------



## Lawanda (Jun 11, 2009)

Oh they are adorable-icious!  I love their names


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

OMG, they are sooo cute!!!!!! I love their coloring! And those eyes! :drool:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

aw! too cute  
love the names too.


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Thank you.  I'm in love already.. of course with the buck! :sigh: I have issues... I swear I would keep all of my bucks if my husband would let me! LOL


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

Very nice, congrats. Oh and I think we all have buck fever sometimes. LOL


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

Congrats! Love the names


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Congratulations! :stars: Look at those cuties, and Dottie's pic, oh so adorable.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

COngrats!!! They are gorgeous!


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

:stars: Congrats! They are adorable!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats .........they are simply adorable...  :greengrin:


----------



## CottonwoodCroft (Jan 26, 2010)

Congrats on some very cute babies!!!


----------



## Gumtree (Aug 15, 2009)

congrats...they're Beaut!!!


----------



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

very cute!!!!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

They're adorable! I love the one that looks like a holstein cow. hehe


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

Congrats! Darling kids! Now will these have long hair or a skirt? The doeling's markings are lovely, similiar to Angel's only more black. 

Deb Mc


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Adorable!! And in my favorite combo...B/W!!


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

DebMc said:


> Congrats! Darling kids! Now will these have long hair or a skirt? The doeling's markings are lovely, similiar to Angel's only more black.
> 
> Deb Mc


No, these kids are pure fainters... they will be smooth coated like their sire and dam. They are so so tiny!!! They are preemie's.


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

liz said:


> Adorable!! And in my favorite combo...B/W!!


Thank you... they are also so sweet already too.... I'm so in love.


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

> No, these kids are pure fainters... they will be smooth coated like their sire and dam. They are so so tiny!!! They are preemie's.


The sire looks long haired to me, fluffy to say the least. :? Will the doeling possibly have "fluffy" hair, too? How big will she get, can you estimate?

I'm thinking about getting a second kid as insurance of sorts in case Trinity doesn't buddy up w/Angel right away or the herd shuns her because of color. I think Angel would adjust better anyway having a pal similiar in age and size. And if they came from the same farm, I could even quarantine them together.

Deb Mc


----------

